# Maltese Baby puppymill rescue in DE



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

*I know a few people were looking for babies - here is one I just saw on petfinder*





*Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Hockessin, DE | Dexter*

**



*Dexter
*

*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Hockessin, DE *

Small • Baby • Male 

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...499826-Dexter-Maltese-Dog-Hockessin-DE&src=sp  


Hi friends! My name is Dexter, and I was rescued from a puppy mill in Indiana. I'm a purebred Maltese, and I weigh about 3 pounds. If you are looking for a lap dog, then look no further! There is nothing I'd rather be doing than sitting on somebody's lap. I am a very friendly boy and love everybody I meet. I get along great with my foster brothers, and I completely ignore the cat. If there's no available lap for me to sit on, I will play with my toys or with the other puppies. If you are interested in meeting me, please fill out an application at


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh he is sooo cute!!! I hope he will find his new home soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sheila, did you see this?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Sheila, did you see this?


 I sent Sheila a message


----------

